# Unimog Question



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought a Unimog ? If you don't know a Unimog is a Medium duty Truck that is made by Mercedes. They were mostly used for Army Trucks by the Swiss, Germans, etc. and have been made since the 1940's I think. They are extremely rugged, have awesome ground clearance for offroad, are minimalist, etc. I want one for my Colorado Offroad venturing, and also to help me in my Fabrication business. I have searched and researched, but am now to the point of getting some first hand testament about Where to Buy one.
Here's a pic of a Unimog 404 I believe.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, neat, but expensive, underpowered by 

USA standards, slow, about 45 mph, older one are better described as antique , high maintenance hobby trucks...they are very neat, just not up to usa truck standards


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Where to Buy one.


Freightliner dealers are the only retail outlet in the US, and only *one model* can be used on the highways


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i thought the unimog was classed as a tractor (here in Canada they are!) and subject to the rules of the road pertaining to them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordson major said:


> i thought the unimog was classed as a tractor (here in Canada they are!) and subject to the rules of the road pertaining to them.


Freightliner no longer sells them at all
In 5 years, they only sold 184



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimog
> 
> Daimler AG has cited *non-compliance with EPA07 emission requirements* as the main reason for ceasing North American Sales.[2


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the one i know of was purchased from a dealer (person) out west. they used to be on ebay by the hundreds,


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Case industrial dealers used to sell them here. State highway division used to run a few. I had a neighbor who tried to farm with one, not very well but he tried. He was proud of it, it had 3 pt but was slow and awkward. He pulled a tag plow and was out of the furrow as much as in. Very rough job. He used a 3 pt cycle mower, again very rough job. It was fun to watch him bale hay, he couldn't follow a windrow. He was a city farmer and lasted 3 years....James


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

kits were made to retro fit WWII jeeps to 3 point lift systems....not to side track thread....but all kinds of refits were made for the unimogs...back hoes, front and rear 3 point hitches, front and back 3 PTOs etc. probably all comprimises...


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ace is right. For years Willys Jeep was advertised as a farm vehicle capable of both work and transportation. However it is a compromise as far as a farm vehicle. The tractor will do the farm jobs a little easier and better. As far as an offroad vehicle though...hehe. Would LOVE to own a mog for this purpose. Low gears, lots of ground clearance, lockers, you name it.


----------



## mogwild (Apr 1, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Freightliner dealers are the only retail outlet in the US, and only *one model* can be used on the highways


Greetings and happy Easter. First post.

None of this is true.

There are several outlets in the United States and Canada that you can purchase Unimogs (used) and parts.

North America:

http://www.eurotruck-importers.com/
http://www.expedition-imports.com/
http://www.eurotech-services.com/

Europe:
http://www.vkcars.be/en/
http://www.acprice.co.uk/
http://www.unimogs.co.uk/
http://www.merex.de/
http://stores.ebay.de/westfield4x4

I have owened 5 Unimogs, *all* licensed and insured for road use. There are thousands of Unimogs in North American registered for road use. The Unimog community is very large.

While the Unimog is not currently being imported and sold by Mercedes in North America, it has, several times in the past:

The Unimog was imported "officially" several other times other than the U500, And repair facilities exist. Back in the '50's by several companies, one being Curtiss-Wright Corp, for forestry and mining, then in the '70's and 80's by JI Case, and then again by Schmidt. My local Mercedes dealership officially and legally imported Unimogs in the '80's and '90's, I bought a bunch of old brochures from them when they brought in the square cab trucks, and one of their mechanics is still Mercedes Unimog Certified. As well there is a German Fellow in Edmonton whom is Unimog trained. I've have talked to several mechanic's at CASE that were/are "officially" Mercedes trained, and have bought the official tools from some retired mechanics that had fond memory's or working on the Metric beasts. Most Case dealerships can work on at least the engines as its run in some of there other equipment, and quite a few of the old boys are still around working at the dealerships, so you can get your mog repaired there.

Also, Hans Mross was an official Mercedes Unimog dealer until at least 1998, maybe later, and brought in several brand new square cab trucks (U2450L/38's) right from Mercedes, and is/was a certified repair facility.

The U500 is only the latest and last "officially" imported Unimog, certainly not the first.

Where I live, you can find Unimogs still in service with the oil field companies. Doing well maintenence (mowing, spraying for weeds, etc). As well, several of the old CASE U900's (MB4-94) are still being used by municipalities in the US, airports for snow clearing, and various other tasks.

As for speed, most Unimogs will top out around 80km/h, save for the little guys or one fully laden with implements. My last Unimog was an ex-fire rescue truck, and topped out at 112km/h, I regularly cruised at 105km/h.

Here is a video of its mind bending acceleration :ashamed: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1rmhdlLlHA[/ame]

As for agriculture, Unimogs in Germany have been very successful:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUGDE7smoSY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXGVBKJT4cs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmXRnxModJQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjjq5dMIBOk[/ame]

While Freighliner no longer sells the Unimog, you can still get parts from them, but I prefer the independent dealers. Also most of the parts are Bosch, Wabaco, or other common parts, and if you know the OEM, you can get the exact part, much cheaper from the original supplier. The belts for instance, are made by Dayco in Canada, the Brake rotors are made in Flint Michigan. 

Some pictures of the Unimogs I have owned:

The one on the left (the little one) is the one I currently have, the one on the right, is my old one I just sold to a fellow in Tacoma Washington:










This was the first Unimog I ever owned:










An Ex-Ambulance I brought in for a friend:










Unimogs are (IMHO) fantastic vehicles, well engineered, easy to maintain. They are part tractor, part truck, and designed to be easily serviced. They are in use all over the world, and Mercedes has one of the largest parts networks in the world.

With its portal axles, 3pt mounted body, box, and flexable frame, combined with on the fly 4wd and full locking axles, its very, very good offroad:










Combine that with available Front, Rear, And mid PTO (540, 1000, and high speed), front and rear 3pt hitch, pickup hitch, front DIN plate, and a transmission that can have up to 24 forward AND reverse speeds, 4 circuit hydraulics with float, regular and high flow, onboard 8 or 18bar air compressor, CAT 3 to CAT 5 mounts, and a plethora of implements, the Unimog is truly a Universal tool, as the name implies. Engines range from 25hp (the old one, such as I own now), to 286+hp in the new ones.

And, after you're done in the field, you can hop onto the highway, and drive it home 

Best.

Trev.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Back in the day there were quite a few Mid 50's era Dodge Power Wagons around here that were used by the rural electrical coop to get to problems on off road right-a-ways. These things were equipped with front mounted hydralic winches and big knobby tires. I looked for one of these for years with no luck. Now I couldn't afford one if I found it.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

dirtman said:


> Back in the day there were quite a few Mid 50's era Dodge Power Wagons around here that were used by the rural electrical coop to get to problems on off road right-a-ways. These things were equipped with front mounted hydralic winches and big knobby tires. I looked for one of these for years with no luck. Now I couldn't afford one if I found it.


They used to plow fields and such with those old power wagons as well. You can find the military versions from the mid 50's around for anywhere from under $1000 for a non running one, to about 3500 for a runner, to 10k for a fully restored brand new one.

But much like the unimog, the old power wagons top out about 45-50 mph, even with the highest gear ration they came with, a 4.89:1. they are not highway speed capable.

I own a 1954 Dodge M37, which is that military version of the power wagon power wagon. Though I rebuilt most of mine, so it wasn't so cheap. I changed it out to 4 wheel disc brakes, an alternator instead of the generator, added power steering and front and rear pnuematic differential locks. The front winch is PTO powered.

Hell of a truck, and rides like a Cadillac on all the washboarded out gravel roads that beat my SUV to a pulp, will pull anything you can tie it to, especially with the winch, will carry anything you can fit in the back 3000lbs easy, but it's no good on the highway. I can hit about 60 if I wind the old flathead 6 up to red line, which is only 3000RPM but I don't like to run it there long.


----------



## mogwild (Apr 1, 2013)

EvoQ said:


> Has anyone ever bought a Unimog ? If you don't know a Unimog is a Medium duty Truck that is made by Mercedes. They were mostly used for Army Trucks by the Swiss, Germans, etc. and have been made since the 1940's I think. They are extremely rugged, have awesome ground clearance for offroad, are minimalist, etc. I want one for my Colorado Offroad venturing, and also to help me in my Fabrication business. I have searched and researched, but am now to the point of getting some first hand testament about Where to Buy one.
> Here's a pic of a Unimog 404 I believe.


EvoQ, 

That is a 406, also known as a U900. Cabrio (convertible) model. It would have an OM352 5.7l Diesel, around 94hp. The tires on it are the (speed rated) Legendary Michelin XM-47's, a great, all around tire for the Unimog, and very surprisingly quiet on road.

A good place to look is:

http://unimog.net/exchange/


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've got one of the Unimogs originally imported as a tractor by Case. They're amazing vehicles originally designed to be used as tractors on farms with transport capability. You don't find too many tractors that will run 45 mph.

The Case model has a 20 speed transmission and a Mercedes six cylinder diesel. It looks like a truck until you look closely and see the 3 pt hitch. It's also got a front, mid and rear ptos.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I knew a guy that lusted after a Unimog for years. Finally bought a surplus unit. It was on the road for a few months and sits in his back field in pieces. That's all I know.

I imagine they are like any other enthusiast type vehicle, like a Crosley, Power Wagon, CJ2, or 1930's Packard- wonderful if you know all about them, but not for the average person..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't buy a Unimog with a gasoline engine. Not that they aren't reliable. The diesels are better for the long haul. There's several resources out there for those who need parts.


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

Thannx for all the Great Info and especially the First Hand experience and knowledge.

I have found a few floating around on Craigslist. There are 2 in Oklahoma at the Moment for $6,000.00 for the pair. Another one up in Nashville for I think $9,000.00. I think I'll hold out for the 4 door Model preferably with the Ambulance or Radio Box on the back. But I am still trying to figure out all the models, years, etc. I'm one to be patient and get the one I really am looking for.

As for the Powertain, I'll most likely swap out and put in a LS3 more than likely. The lil Aluminum engine should work perfect. My "Mog" Will be More OffRoad use. Ever since a Friend (I am Fabricating a Roll Cage and Tube Framed Front Rear Fenders for His Jeep) told me of a Buddy that has one; I have been Gut-Hooked, got to have one!

I could do so much to one of these I dream about getting one and then Modding the Hell out of it in my sleep...lol...

I need to do some more research, have found a few places that sell them. But again all this first Hand Info and Experience is totally Awesome, exactly what I had hoped for when I made this post..Thnxx so much, if you can add anything else that might help me in my quest for purchasing one, or even using and modding one out please post it up.

Q


----------

